

Buyers, Browsers, Bouncers & Trolls - mceachen
http://adgrok.com/buyers-browsers-bouncers-trolls-or-why-you-really-really-want-conversion-tracking?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=help

======
lmkg
I think the closest analogue to a bounced visit is a window shopper: they take
a glance at your site as they're walking by, don't see anything that catches
their eye, and move along. Of course, the analogy isn't quite the same because
the "boundaries" feel different--a window shopper never enters your shop, but
a bounced visitor does enter your site. Perhaps you can imagine that the
"boundaries" of your shop includes the storefront and the little area of
street outside, where you may set up a sign. Similarly, you may not consider
someone "in" your site until they click past the shiny welcome mat.

In any case, the analogy is useful because your tactics as a site/shop owner
are similar: you have someone's two-second glance at your pretty facade as
they walk past to pique their interest and convert them into a browser. And
once they're in, you still have to convert them to a buyer.

------
benologist
_utm_source=hn &utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=help_

I hope you have a better marketing strategy than blogging for hn...

~~~
mceachen
I only added the Google Analytics tracking parameters only for geek irony...
The referring URL is sufficient to track HN viewers.

Thanks for reading!

~~~
lmkg
In Google Analytics, the referring URL is overridden by the contents of
_utm_source_ if it is present. In addition, changing the _utm_medium_ means
that the new source value won't show up in the Referring Sites report with the
rest of the referring traffic. If you were looking in GA, you wouldn't be able
to figure out where this traffic was coming from, and your search traffic will
be inflated.

Of course, if it's your site, mess with your data all you want. Just be sure
to let your analyst know, so he doesn't spend all week trying to find the
inexplicable jump in traffic from this new search engine named "hn."

